
Ethiopia plants 350m trees in a day to help tackle climate crisis - nottorp
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2019/jul/29/ethiopia-plants-250m-trees-in-a-day-to-help-tackle-climate-crisis
======
rasz
>Ethiopia’s minister of innovation and technology, Dr Getahun Mekuria, tweeted
estimates of the number of trees planted throughout the day. By early evening
on Monday, he put the number at 353m.

that number plus picture of someone planting a sapling makes me think it was
350m seeds, not trees

------
bamboozled
It's highly refreshing to see some good news, thanks for sharing.

